# seed shelf life ?



## zedsdead (Feb 27, 2009)

i've had a good toot round, but cant seem to find and answer. When i buy my seeds how long can i keep them b4 they go off ? 
whats the best way to store them ? 

if there is any preparation needed I'll be organised in advance.

Sorry for not finding the answer, which must be in there somewhere, cos everything else is.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 27, 2009)

hello Zed 

The answer is there, it just takes searching 

Put your seeds in any light proof container with dry rice, 5 years later they will still survive.

Not that I know of anyone who keeps seeds that long.

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*i store mine in a old film cannister in the bottom of my fridge ,,,,good for a bout 3 yrs 
ive heard seeds can last years stored properly ,,:48:,

if you go down to th ebottom of the page you will see threads simalar to the question u ask ,,usually with helpfull answers ,,eace:*


----------



## Dillan (Feb 27, 2009)

I like to keep mine in the little tic tac containers then i put em in a dresser drawer. i've kept seeds for 2 or 3 years before and had em pop for me.


----------



## zedsdead (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks, its way nicer reading real ppls methods rather than some dry as eff guide. 
Anyway its not the answer i was after. my missus said 1 plant at a time is all i can have : ( 
I was hoping the seeds had a half hour shelf life,if they take 6 months to grow 10 seeds will me last 5 years, and still not be ready for the bin, lol.

COULD WE HAVE A TELLING MY MISSUS A LIE SECTION TO THE FORUM ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

zedsdead said:
			
		

> COULD WE HAVE A TELLING MY MISSUS A LIE SECTION TO THE FORUM ?


 


This could not be good:rofl:   but if it will help  tell her it takes 2 plants to produce good Bud:giggle:  what if the one is Male?  all that for nothing..granted you could get 2 males..but  with 2 you have a better chance at a female..and the bonus is you could get 2 females...Good luck 2U  and keep us posted:bolt::bong:


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2009)

I just dropped some seeds from 2002 into rapid rooters a few days ago. A little surprised, but at this point, it looks like well "over" 80% are popping up. 
stored in the crisper drawer of the fridge, in film viles, with a few grains of rice.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 2, 2009)

OK. So, it is not a good idea to store them in your freezer?
I am total noob when it comes to seed stock, and since I have been involved with this site, it has inspired me to play around with seeds. I am sitting on PACKS of seeds and want to be sure I am doing the right thing with them. 

For me, I run hard all winter and will play around with the seeds during the summer, when I run less lights and have time. During this time I can go thru a few packs and pick nice phenos of what I want to run the next winter.


----------



## Hick (Mar 2, 2009)

nocal.. I've been "told" that freezing them "can" damage them. To do with moisture content and expansion.. :confused2:.. I used to freeze them. But after being told it was hazardous for them, have used only the veggie drawer.  It has served me well.. But I can't testify with 100% certainty that it is "better".


----------

